# Jeep Grand Cherokee air vent duct problems



## bmwlrj (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an 2004 Grand Cherokee and recently noticed that when I move the air duct knob to different locations, like window deforst, lower air or combination lower and upper that air always stays on window defrost...air will not flow out of any other ducts....I took apart the area of the dash that has the controls and did not see anything visual.....I can not imagine something blocking the ducts. I would think I would get some air out of the other ducts if there was blockage...I thought it was a machanical switch but it is not...it has some sort of air or electrical actuator switch of some sort....anyone ever trouble shoot this type of problem on a Grand Cherokee before?

Thanks for the help!

Lonnie


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

i was just being nosey checking out the forum and seen your problem. i am just giveing my advise i do not work for the site.

i havent personaly worked on a vehicle like yours but on GM products the selecter switch for defrost,vent,floor...etc works off a vacuum pull from the motor. i have had to fix many of the vacuum lines on GM's they dry rot and break. check for a vacuum line coming out of the firewall and follow it maybe you will find your problem.


----------



## bmwlrj (Mar 27, 2007)

I will try that...thanks!!

Lonnie


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

you are very welcome i hope you find and fix your problem


----------



## rogerw (Apr 13, 2007)

the problem you are having is very commom in this vehical, ths vent doors break . the motors will still activate but the doors will not move. The entire dash has to be removed new doors assembly and both motors replaced. good luck


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Always ck the basics first.Sounds like a broken or disconnected vacuum line feeding the system under the hood.A very common and easy fix.


----------



## bmwlrj (Mar 27, 2007)

I have looked and looked for vacuum lines from firewall...I have been looking for the some color lines that connect to the switch knob on the dash...these same lines disappear under/into dash mess....any help on how to find these at firewall (engine side) and how to trouble shoot.....

Thanks for all the replies.....great site!!!

Lonnie


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

i am not familiar with your vehicle but look for a small plastic link not much smaller around than an ink pen. most likely coming out of the motor side of the firewall upper center it shouldnt be in a wiring harness. gm modles usually run along the firewall onto the inner fender on the right side(if your sitting in the vehicle).


----------



## m2ikel (Apr 19, 2009)

i had the same problem and it was the vacuum hose. it was on the drivers side of the engine. once i connected it, the problem was solved. Thanks for your help all


----------

